# Hungarian Schwinn Cruiser in Germany



## Majuschka (Sep 21, 2021)

Inspired by the *Schwinn Beach Cruiser in France* thread, I want to show my *Schwinn Cruiser 6*, made in Hungary. The bike was bought in New York from the previous owner and then shipped to germany. Im on search for new Schwinn parts and Im curious if someone else in germany has Schwinn bikes or parts. Schwinn parts are very rare and hardly available in germany.

The Badge number is: 2453
The Serial number under bottom bracket is: HD307694

1994 built maybe?










I've found a *Sakae Swan 60 stem*, unfortunately a french size one, means it has a 22.0 diameter instead of 22.2. I fixed the gap with electrical tape to protect it from water. I'm not sure if it holds for long time.





















































It should be a nice vintage looking bike with new and old (Schwinn) parts.
The bike is far from finished.

I look forward to tips and suggestions for improvement.


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 21, 2021)

Start a major _*Schwinn*_ collector "fervor" in Germany,  explain who Ignaz was and that they can have a true
20th century brilliant leader to worship.  
Once his legend is known...  We'll be happy to ship all the rare _*Schwinn*_ parts and bicycles to the eagerly awaiting masses!
This should have happened ages ago, but it's never too late to pump up the awareness.
These bicycles should be more popular than Porsche, VW, and Bratwurst in Germany.
Do what you can.  
We can send _*Schwinn*_ propaganda if need be, leaflets dropped by plane, air lift etc.


----------



## Babicycles (Sep 21, 2021)

Majuschka said:


> Inspired by the *Schwinn Beach Cruiser in France* thread, I want to show my *Schwinn Cruiser 6*, made in Hungary. The bike was bought in New York from the previous owner and then shipped to germany. Im on search for new Schwinn parts and Im curious if someone else in germany has Schwinn bikes or parts. Schwinn parts are very rare and hardly available in germany.
> 
> The Badge number is: 2453
> The Serial number under bottom bracket is: HD307694
> ...



Hungary!!! Yes!!! Please!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2021)

The head badge number is the date the bike was built. If Hungarian built, that would be the 245th day of 1993. Nearing the end of Schwinn. 



			Schwinn catalogs, 1991 - 2000 (135 of 577)
		


There are some members here that are from Germany. Some years back I was selling on eBay and many of the my items were shipped to Germany and I've shipped all over the world. For some reason the cost to ship to Germany was quite a bit more than places further away using USPS Global.  From what I've read, Schwinn wanted to enter the European market when then invested in that Hungarian factory, so I would have to assume there are Schwinns in your area.


----------



## Majuschka (Sep 22, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> Start a major _*Schwinn*_ collector "fervor" in Germany,  explain who Ignaz was and that they can have a true
> 20th century brilliant leader to worship.
> Once his legend is known...  We'll be happy to ship all the rare _*Schwinn*_ parts and bicycles to the eagerly awaiting masses!
> This should have happened ages ago, but it's never too late to pump up the awareness.
> ...



Sounds like a great idea. 😆 I think the demand will be very high in germany.


----------



## Majuschka (Sep 22, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The head badge number is the date the bike was built. If Hungarian built, that would be the 245th day of 1993. Nearing the end of Schwinn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! 245th day would be around September the first. Yeah, I will definitely find some Taiwan, China or Hungarian Schwinns around here, but some of the sellers on eBay do not inform themselves, sometimes they sell these bikes for over 800 Euros cause they think they are Chicago bikes.


----------



## Majuschka (Sep 22, 2021)

Babicycles said:


> Hungary!!! Yes!!! Please!!!



Yes!! do you have an Hungarian Schwinn too?


----------



## Oilit (Sep 23, 2021)

The Hungarian Cruisers are rare birds even here in the states and the 6 speed version is rare compared to the single speed! I think that's the second one I've seen. Nice Bike!


----------



## Babicycles (Sep 23, 2021)

Majuschka said:


> Yes!! do you have an Hungarian Schwinn too?



I wish …


----------



## spoker (Sep 23, 2021)

heres mine from hungary,think its a 2000,has a decal below the headbadge that says mage in hungary has typhonns on it,all og


----------



## Majuschka (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice bike spoker! Are those S2 rims?


----------



## Majuschka (Sep 23, 2021)

Oilit said:


> The Hungarian Cruisers are rare birds even here in the states and the 6 speed version is rare compared to the single speed! I think that's the second one I've seen. Nice Bike!



Thank you! I didnt know they were that rare, good to know. I've seen a few on eBay in Germany.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 23, 2021)

I have a Whizzer kit on a Hungarian bike and my American friend worked over there in the factory.  In " No Hands" the rise and fall of Schwinn. the story of that mess is discussed.


----------



## Deleted member 89567 (Sep 24, 2021)

Majuschka said:


> It should be a nice vintage looking bike with new and old (Schwinn) parts.



It's kind of my project (in France 🙂 ). Do you already have ideas ?


----------



## spoker (Sep 24, 2021)

Majuschka said:


> Nice bike spoker! Are those S2 rims?



single knurle with og typhoon tires,think there knobbies,havent looked at on a couple of years


----------



## Majuschka (Sep 25, 2021)

Julien said:


> It's kind of my project (in France 🙂 ). Do you already have ideas ?



Hi Julien, nice looking bike. Yeah maybe we have the same projects, I really dont have ideas yet. Maybe I will search for the same stem just with the correct size and of course I need vintage Schwinn grips.

Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Majuschka (Sep 25, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> I have a Whizzer kit on a Hungarian bike and my American friend worked over there in the factory.  In " No Hands" the rise and fall of Schwinn. the story of that mess is discussed.



Sounds great, would be a pleasure to see some picture of your Hungarian Whizzer.


----------



## Deleted member 89567 (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm looking for a saddle post, diameter 22,2mm and nice vintage grips, and then... I don't know yet  🙂


----------



## Majuschka (Sep 26, 2021)

Julien said:


> I'm looking for a saddle post, diameter 22,2mm and nice vintage grips, and then... I don't know yet  🙂



Would be great, looking forward to see some updates 😀


----------

